# Black Shirt Order - Final Size/Count List - Check your size!



## Chris (Mar 25, 2007)

Please doublecheck this to make sure that I have you listed, and that your size is right.  So that the last few people can check and pay up, I'll be mailing in the order on Wednesday.

*The List*

#### XXXL: (3)

Popsyche - 1 - XXXL Paid 3/17
Digital Black - 1 - XXXL - Paid 3/18
ohio_eric - 1 - XXXL - Paid 3/21

#### XXL: (7)

Thrill74 - 2 - XXL - Paid 3/24
Steve - 1 - XXL - Paid 3/17
7 Strings of Hate - 1 - XXL - Paid 3/17
Urklvt - 1 - XXL - Paid 3/17
rg7420user - 1 - XXL - Paid 3/20
scott from _actual time_ - 1 - XXL - Paid 3/17

#### XL: (21)

Chris - 1 - XL - Paid 3/17
Matt Crooks - 1 - XL - Paid 3/17
ajdehoogh - 2 - XL - Paid 3/17
Berger - 1 - XL - Paid 3/17
Desecrated - 1 - XL - Paid 3/17
F1Filter - 2 - XL - Paid 3/18
Plaschkes - 1 - XL - Paid 3/18
Jarrett - 2 - XL - Paid 3/20
JPMDan - 1 - XL - Paid 3/21
eaeolian - 1 - XL - Paid 3/20
Durero - 1 - XL - Paid 3/17
technomancer - 2 - XL - Paid 3/18
Kmanick - 1 - XL - Paid 3/18
NLB - 2 - XL - Paid 3/18
WarriorofMetal - 1 - XL - Paid 3/19


#### L: (14)

Ryan - 1 - L - Paid 3/17
G3rmanium - 1 - L - Paid 3/18
Dendroaspis - 1 - L - Paid 3/18
Metalfiend - 1 - L - Paid 3/18 (size change noted)
Donnie - 1 - L - Paid 3/18
Ricez - 1 - L - Paid 3/20
7 Dying Trees - 1 - L - Paid 3/21
Noodles - 1 - L - Paid 3/21
Ibanez_Dave - 1 - L - Paid 3/21
Hexer - 1 - L - Paid 3/22 (size change noted)
Shikaru - 1 - L - Paid 3/23 (size change noted)
god9 - 1 - L - Paid 3/20
Hellraizer - 1 - L - Paid 3/24

#### M: (12)

Leon - 1 - L - Paid 3/20 (size change noted)
Shorty - 1 - M - Paid 3/20 (size change noted)
Darren - 1 - M - Paid 3/17
Triplefan - 1 - M - Paid 3/17
Lozek - 1 - M Paid 3/18
Telecaster90 - 1 - M - Paid 3/18
Drache713 - 1 - M - Paid 3/19
JPMDan - 1- M - Paid 3/21
Crazy_Cree - 2 - M - Paid 3/23
leec - 1 - M - Paid 3/22 (Size change noted)
Benzesp - 1 - M - Paid 3/23

#### S: (3)

Popsyche - 1 - S - Paid 3/22
Anime Jeff - 1 - S - Paid 3/17
AngelVivaldi - 1 - S - Paid 3/23


*Totals*
--------
XXXL: 3
XXL: 7
XL: 21
L: 13
M: 13
S: 3

Total: 60


----------



## Shorty (Mar 25, 2007)

Change mine to M please Chris


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2007)

Done.


----------



## thrill74 (Mar 25, 2007)

That's too awesome. 60 crazy black shirts out in the public view with a screamin' silver logo telling the world about 7 strings of sonic mayhem! Nothing is more metal! Ever. It's like, where can you go from that? The answer is, you can't. So.....are these shirts none more black, or do they go to 11?


----------



## crazy_cree (Mar 25, 2007)

Can't wait for these to come in!!!


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2007)

I can't wait until they're all mailed.  I've started printing address labels and shit today, so by the time I get them back from the printer all the boxes will be ready to just stuff in and mail off. 

The lady at the post office is gonna HATE me.  "Hi, I'd like to mail these 60 boxes. All over the world."


----------



## thrill74 (Mar 25, 2007)

Work it overtime Chris! Do it for your minions and the millions watching all over the globe! World domination!


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2007)

thrill74 said:


> Work it overtime while Chris sits back and drinks your beer, Drew! Do it for your minions and the millions watching all over the globe! World domination!



Fixed.


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 25, 2007)

Five dozen shirts is pretty impressive and there's still the camo shirts. Can you feel the love?


----------



## Leec (Mar 25, 2007)

Sweet. This will be my new gig shirt


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 25, 2007)

Im' good to go, gonna be my official pic story, work out, jamming shirt.


----------



## Rick (Mar 25, 2007)

Man, I can't wait to get mine. There needs to be a thread about everyone getting theirs.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 25, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Man, I can't wait to get mine. There needs to be a thread about everyone getting theirs.



I'm sure there will be a "picture checkin thread" thingie


----------



## Hexer (Mar 26, 2007)

hey chris, did I actually give you my adress when I mailed you the money? I'm not shure about that 


cant wait!!!!!!!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 26, 2007)

My info is correct meine fuhrer


----------



## Shorty (Mar 26, 2007)

60! Bloody hell, now that's commitment to the SS.org cause if ever there was need to show it. Fucking noice!


----------



## XEN (Mar 26, 2007)

Mine's right.


----------



## Drache713 (Mar 26, 2007)

Looks good to me.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 26, 2007)

looks good to me


----------



## Popsyche (Mar 26, 2007)

x 2


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 26, 2007)

My order is correct.


----------



## Plaschkes (Mar 26, 2007)

Can't wait till it gets here. Defientely my new gig shirt.


----------



## Leon (Mar 26, 2007)

i wanted a Medium instead of a Large. thanks


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks good to me


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2007)

Mailing payment out tomorrow. 

Leon, PM me your mailing address please. 

If all goes well, expect these to all get mailed out in about two weeks, which will give time for the check to get there, clear, printing, and for me to package and check everything to make sure people get the right stuff.

I also can't do it on lunch at work, so it'll be a Saturday morning when I send 'em out. If I show up at a busy post office on lunch time with my 60 boxes of shirts to send all over the world, if the other people in line don't lynch me, the post office guy will probably punch me in the face.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 27, 2007)

LOL

Big Daddy Chris. Taking care of his members.


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2007)

The last time, it was like 30 and the lady wanted to kill me. I use these bigass padded envelopes to send them out, and they're pretty damn poofy by themselves. This time I'll be rolling up with a freakin' crate o' shirts. 

On the upside, I am smarter now. I already printed out labels for everyone's mailing address and whatnot, so I don't have to hand-address them all. People who got the last ones could tell what order they were on the list, because by the time I wrote my address for the 29th time, my handwriting was abysmal.


----------



## Leon (Mar 27, 2007)

how many times have i PM'ed you my address?


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2007)

Get paypal, you friggin' dinosaur.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 28, 2007)

*wonders how Leon uses *nix computers and doesn't have paypal*


----------



## malufet (Mar 31, 2007)

omg i missed this! Do you guys still have two extra XL shirts??? I'll pay you right now. I went on vacation and now i missed this important event lmao.


----------



## Chris (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry man, order's already been placed and the check's on it's way.


----------



## malufet (Apr 2, 2007)

Do you guys have plans on having a "Sevenstring.org" store on this site? I'm sure there are alot more who are interested. 

Somebody please kill me now.


----------



## Chris (Apr 2, 2007)

I removed the FS post - hang tight until the current ones are shipped out and then I'll talk with Bill about doing one-offs, which should be no problem.


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2007)

FYI, shirts should be at my place in about a week/10 days, and I'll be shipping them out soon after, so about two weeks or so (give/take for shipping and overseas guys) and you should have 'em.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 4, 2007)

Mods & Admins first of course


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Mods & Admins first of course



Admins?

A) There can be only one. 
B) I don't really have to ship shit to myself, you boob.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 4, 2007)

i meant it that way. to be cute. ... and sexy. ... really sexy.


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm going to wear your shirt as underwear before I send it to you. To the gym. On cardio day. And have mexican for lunch.


----------



## Gilbucci (Apr 4, 2007)

Man..I want one of these so bad..when do you plan on selling more?


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2007)

The next run is going to be camoflage, and will be around the end of May.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 4, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'm going to wear your shirt as underwear before I send it to you. To the gym. On cardio day. And have mexican for lunch.




You go to the gym on cardio day?


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2007)

Where the fuck did you find that pic? 

I'll take a camo shirt.


----------



## Leon (Apr 4, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> *wonders how Leon uses *nix computers and doesn't have paypal*



i bought my Nomad with Paypal. with a few clicks i sent a little over two months rent to some guy i didn't know very well. so, in an effort to keep my internet spending to a bare minimum to avoid frivilous purchases (and to slim my chances of getting scammed), i canceled my account.

Know Thyself 

as far as Linux goes, paying for software that's full of bugs with money that will go straight to padding some ass pirate's wallet is a bit of a scam in itself.


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2007)

What the hell did you do to my lips?


----------



## Ryan (Apr 4, 2007)

liquified them


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2007)

Leon said:


> so, in an effort to make it a giant pain in the ass for everyone else that does business with me, and because I can't control my spending, i canceled my account.



Fixed.


----------



## Chris (Apr 4, 2007)

Ryan said:


> liquified them



They look so succulent! 

Now I'm wearing it to all-you-can-eat-chili-night instead. As a thong.


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2007)

You look like you're about to throw up.


----------



## Leec (Apr 6, 2007)

Chris said:


> I'm going to wear your shirt as underwear before I send it to you. To the gym. On cardio day. And have mexican for lunch.



You know, if John Petrucci had said that, it'd be on eBay for $$$ as soon as it arrived!


----------



## malufet (Apr 7, 2007)

Can you make more black shirts? Camo is cool too. End of may?


----------



## fathead (Apr 7, 2007)

Chris said:


> The next run is going to be camoflage, and will be around the end of May.



Sweet, I don't feel so bad about missing the last ones, green camo or winter camo?


----------



## Chris (Apr 11, 2007)

^ Unsure right now, will deal with that when the time comes.  (votes, etc)

For these: Heard from the printer, I might have them as early as Friday, if so I'll get a batch shipped this weekend, and the rest should be out by next week if I have them all this coming weekend. 

I'll make a new thread when shipping starts, I'll be doing 3 batches, just so the post office lady doesn't hate my friggin' guts.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 11, 2007)

I want a UV7BK themed shirt next time. \o/


----------

